# Choke Canyon Reservoir



## Mr.Tim (6 mo ago)

Hello folks, did anyone fish there? My folks invited me to spend weekend with 'em they wanna go there. Tried finding out about the place, but barely can find any reviews or articles 'bout it, and once I do usually have few lines of text about it( like Top 7 Places for Fishing in Texas - The blog of the gritroutdoors.com for example).
Any info is welcome, feel free to link me stuff to read too, maybe my search game wasn't hat good


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Choke Canyon - Weekly Fishing Reports - TPWD (texas.gov)

Fishing Choke Canyon Reservoir (texas.gov)


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

A420_detail.jpg (1499×1000) (fishinghotspots.com)

Good luck!


----------



## Mr.Tim (6 mo ago)

Thanks, first link is really nice, exactly what I was looking for! Hopefully it won't be too hot on the weekend


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Watched a Bass fishing show last year where the host fished that place with his guest and they caught some dandy largemouth Bass. Course with editing, who knows how many trips the show actually filmed to get those bass. There were some big bass boated on that show if I remember correctly. I think they doubled up with a deer hunt on a local ranch near the lake also. Pretty good show. Texas has some pretty good bucks also but I think the place was a high fence ranch if I remember correctly.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Mr.Tim said:


> Thanks, first link is really nice, exactly what I was looking for! Hopefully it won't be too hot on the weekend


Wash any plugs?


----------

